# localhost-Zugriff via Browser



## FDehedin (12. Oktober 2009)

Windows XP SP2 Deutsch
IE Explorer 8, Mozilla Firefox 3.5.3

Ich möchte über Browser auf meine Dev-Seiten via localhost zugreifen
http://localhost/...
in MSIE oder Firefox kann die Webseite nicht gefunden werden. Es geht aber mit http://127.0.0.1/,,,
... Mit Safari keine Probleme

ping auf localhost ist ok ( Adresse 127.0.0.1)
hosts Eintrag: 127.0.0.1 localhost

Ich vermute es ist irgendwo ein Eintrag, der den Zugriff verweigert! aber wo
Momentan habe ich einen zusätzlicher Eintrag in der Hosts-Datei mit
local 127.0.0.1 und es funktioniert prächtig!
Ich möchte aber aus Kompabilitätsgründe localhost verwenden. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

